# Helloo



## pinkyandthebrain (Mar 26, 2011)

I am new to this forum but it looks great and it also seems there is people who really know about mice and love their pets. I have recently bought two female mice and thay are great fun to watch (sometimes I spend hours) and to interact with. They are suprisingly intelligent for their small size compared to my pet reptiles or fish ( I do not have mice as feeders). When I first bought them my mother was scared and repulsed but I think it is a very unfair topic, mice are adorable, intelligent and very clean so people should see them as one pet more instead of seeing them as pests but im sure that we can fight to give mice a better reputation. Well that is all :lol: I hope i can help you in any topic because i love animals and ill be a great biologist


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hai  Whereabouts you from?


----------



## pinkyandthebrain (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I forgot I live in Spain but I go to a british school so im bilingual


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

